# 1998 Audi A6 Quattro 2.8L -- What to look for?



## defector (Nov 26, 2000)

Hello,
I'm helping a colleague at work, who has arrived from Korea, to look for a used car for travel to work.
He has found a very nice looking (in the advertisement) 1998 Audi Quattro V6.
Can you suggest to me, what should I look for that typically wears out, needs replacement, or is a high-dollar maintenance item?
I come from owning VW's (2001 VW Passat and 2008 VW Passat), but I know relatively little about the A6.
Any help is greatly appreciated.
Somethings I'm interested in:
1) Timing belt replacement (is it chain or belt)?
2) Engine problems to look for.
3) Suspension problems to look for or listen for?
4) Drivetrain problems to look or listen for?
Thank you so much!!
Jim Kempf


----------



## Reifle (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: 1998 Audi A6 Quattro 2.8L -- What to look for? (defector)*

Timing belt - no chain - should be done. Noisy front could be control arms. If the engine has been well maintained there should be no problem - oil changes, plugs etc... pretty much bullet proof if maintained! Typically the CV boots do wear out or rip but make sure they were replaced and the actual joint is not making noises - turn the steering wheel to lock either way and drive it - if knocking noises then joint may need attention. While driving along and going over bumps or uneven roads and noises are coming from the front end - control arms could be the culprit. (Not too different to the Passat set up) Soft shocks are obvious - push on a corner if it still bounces then replace! (A good aftermarket kit - Eibach pro kit - gives the car a great ride and stance) My '98 A6 has been pretty much trouble free - well maintained so I will hopefully never break down.


----------

